# LVMPD Sgt Henry Prendes #4067 Killed in the Line of Duty



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

As you all know one of the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department's Finest, Sgt Henry Prendes was lost this past week.I went to my first police funeral today, after only 2 months on the street.It was very sad, but very impressive.There were thousands of officer from various local,state, and federal agencies.The entire Las Vegas strip as well as other streets and freeways were shut down for a funeral procession that consisted of more 2,000 police vehicles that escorted Sgt Prendes.Thousand of citizens came out along the route with American flags and hands on their hearts to honor him.

Here's some links about the massive gun battle that took Sergeant Prendes's life and the funeral:

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/prendes/slideshow/

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4442110

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4463352

http://www.kvbc.com/Global/story.asp?S=4443042&nav=15MU

If you want to leave a tribute to this brave American hero you can do it HERE....just go down to where it says "Leave a Reflection"

http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18136


----------

